# Remembering our lost friends



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have been thinking about our old bulldogs a lot latley. Dosia does silly stuff that reminds me of Mack Truck so I thought I'd start a thread for the pets we've all loved and lost. It's important to remember them and how special they were so I would like to dedicate this thread to all of our lost fuzzy friends they are gone from the earth but not from our hearts, This is for our friends that are gone but not forgotten. We love you our fallen friends! Rest in peace.

Mack Truck









Mary Jane









Bubba Kitty the Bobcat with my B.F. Ryan









We will never forget you


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my GSD/Collie mix we put down because of cancer 2.5 years ago. We got Bello after her. Her name is Kuchie and she to was a wonderful pet for 12.5 years.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

your right man! its time to put together another slideshow of lost friends. I know we have lost some great member dogs this year. post your pics here so we can put 1 together. we need pics of Mongo if anyone has a good 1 of him. and Keith too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this pic it makes my eyes water every time I see it. We had to have Mack put down because of sezures. This pic was taken a few days before we put him down, Marley wouldn't leave his side and was trying to comfert him in his last few days.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Myself and my GSD Sheba when she was a pup and I was young lol. She was hit by a car and killed around 5 years of age. I miss you girl!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> your right man! its time to put together another slideshow of lost friends. I know we have lost some great member dogs this year. post your pics here so we can put 1 together. we need pics of Mongo if anyone has a good 1 of him. and Keith too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Hurricane I lost him about 3 weeks ago to an accident, I feel bad as I should have kept him at my place till he could have been re homed. RIP my little buddy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lisa , I'm sorry for your loss ...
For everyones losses ....

I miss you Biggie more then words can describe...









Ms. Lulu (cat) WE all miss you babygurl


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww some good looking dogs.thats been gone...Sad pics


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

redog said:


> your right man! its time to put together another slideshow of lost friends. I know we have lost some great member dogs this year. post your pics here so we can put 1 together. we need pics of Mongo if anyone has a good 1 of him. and Keith too!


I didn't realize that Mongo had been put down  At least now he is with Keith. He's probably happier there with him than here without him!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

This is Zeus... Zeus was my only boy that really had a desire to work, he never quit and always overcome any obstacle that was thrown at him. He died over some freak accident and after him it took me 3 yrs to get another pit bull, which then I ended up getting meek.

I got him this little 


















9mths









working for me.









sugar loaf mountain.









he was the only dog I knew that blew bubbles.


















1 1/2 yrs old...

Rip boy, I love you and you have not been forgotten!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, RIP all of you. They've all touched us in ways no one could understand, and shown us more then even we can understand.

Carter was my first dog, and if you read my intro, my troubled dog. He taught me more then any person could have ever taught me, and allowed me to love more then I thought possible. Such a short life at about 4 years of age, he showed me how horrible humans can be to these wonderful creatures. RIP buddy, your still missed every day.

The day he came home:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

We recently lost a few dogs all from the same thing another Dog agressive dog we could not contain her and she killed Diamond.
























Blade.








Dozer.
























It was a very misfortunate accedent but one i Will remember for the rest of my life and have learned from greatly.
I miss them all so much!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics guys. Remembering how much they loved us and touched our lives keeps their memory and spirit alive. We'll never forget you our lost friends, may you forever rest peacefully in the kingdom of sunshine.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

This is Mack. Not an APBT but he was a great great dog. He was my brothers but I took care of him. The boy was so stinking smart and would do anything to please. I miss you bub. You didnt deserve to go like you did buddy. Its been 7 years but it still hurts missing you.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Rest In Peace my little angel Kyza
i can hardly write this lol my eyes are welling up!
Lost her on the 29/09/09 on her 8month birthday, she got hit by a car.

























Nothing will ever replace you!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my wifes dog Zoey she was 13 1/2 and her nerves in the rear stopped sending signals to her rear end so we had to put her down at the end of Jan.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

This was my boy Angus. He was a awsome dog!!! I miss him alot. Smart,Great watchdog and Family pet.Loved to be around Kids.I got him because he was the runt of the litter and the people were going to put him asleep and I couldnt let that happen. He got Parvo as a pup and the vet said he wouldnt live, a grand later and some TLC well he did and he turned out to be one of the best dogs I have owned!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my sisters dog Baxter. He was kidnapped a few months ago and was run over two nights ago on his way back home. We miss you little buddy, you will never be forgotten.

poor baby was so young he never got a birth day


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

kg420 said:


> This is my sisters dog Baxter. He was kidnapped a few months ago and was run over two nights ago on his way back home. We miss you little buddy, you will never be forgotten.
> 
> poor baby was so young he never got a birth day


poor baby !!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just found another pic of baby Baxter sleepin with my boys its kinda blurry but it made me smile and remember how great of a pup he was R.I.P baby Baxter


----------



## NobleQnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hasnt even been a year since she left us, and its still just as hard as the day she did. R.I.P. B.B. we love you and miss you.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if I can do this, we just put Penny down in Nov. I still haven't taken her stuff down off the wall, she will always be here, always, I am bawling as I type this, she went thru sooo much in her short 4 1/2 years here on this earth but she enriched so many ppl 's lives. She was truely a great bulldog, and not a day goes by that I do not think about her, RIP Penny Pooh Bear, mom-lady and the boys love and miss you.

hahaha sittin like a human, her fave way to sit - 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































The improved Pooh Beaf, she lost 36lbs - 
















Her b-day last year - 








hahaha I have so many pics of her like this, the tongue out 
















This is one of my FAVE pics of her, she had the best pittie smile - 









This is a great thread, I am sorry for everyone's loss, ((HUGS))


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Tye (hugs) I know how hard it is especially when they go so far ahead of their time  Don't be sad for Pooh bear she is running free, no more pain, no more seizures. Although you can't see or touch her she is still always with you in your heart and memories. You'll see her again but till that day she's your furry angel watching from above.
(super hugs) I love ya girl.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Krystal you are so awesome, thank you, I know she is in a better place, I know it, just still not easy, I will see her again one day. It is getting close to her b-day is why I have been all  about it ((super mega hugs)) I know Mack is keepin her comapny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sure he's running through the clouds with her right now, free from his leg pain and happy like he once was. It's just really hard to let go


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is but we have too, just in our own time, I know Pooh bear is still here, one day when I have the money I would love for you to do her memorial tat taht I want


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My Brandy had to be put down a year ago this week


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would be absolutely honered to do that for you Tye :hug:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My first dog- was the absolute sweetest dog I have owned till this day. I rescued her from the harsh winter. Her neck was all messed up and was tethered up improperly. I just went in the yard and snatched her up. She was wicked skinny and abused. RIP Mya :-(


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My golden girl we lost last year at the age of 16. Best dog i will prob ever own...she was the dog that raised me.


----------

